# Need Video Lectures (Java, ASP.NET with C#)



## Inceptionist (Aug 25, 2012)

I am doing TYBScIT in Mumbai university.
I need video lectures for ASP.NET with C# and Java(Advanced Java). Like the lectures provided on Digit DVD.
I found one site Lynda.com but it is streaming site and my connection is slow. also that site focuses more on web applications and less on windows applications and even less on console ones.


----------



## abhayalmighty (Sep 12, 2012)

learnerstv.com


----------



## thinkjamil (Nov 17, 2012)

IITs and IISc elearning Courses in Engineering and Science under NPTEL

Govt stuff..but pleasant to me


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 17, 2012)

You can try pluralsight. Definitely better than NPTEL (damn boring). But its paid. Still you can get half of the lectures hotlinked from MS site.


----------



## vickybat (Nov 18, 2012)

Here, you'll find one of the best video tutorials out there. Bucky Roberts is real funny and makes a wonderful learning experience.

Tutorials


----------

